# Track Saws (plunge saws)



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these types of saws? I've been using a shop built straight edge guide, but my circular saw is, well, not the best. I've seen magazine reviews on the dewalt and the festool track saws, and was wondering if anyone had any real world experience with them.

Tracksaw and Track Saw Information. Understanding Plunge Cut Saws (Also Known As Track Saws) and Guide Rails.

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DWS520CK.asp


----------



## cbourdeau (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought one, I'm waiting for it today... Was supposed to come in yesterday, but purolator delivered my box to someone else! I bought the makita one. Cheaper than the dewalt and festool. From the research I made, some people say that the Dewalt has a few design problems... Maybe it's just some Festool folks trying to trash it... I don't know.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I use a Festool track saw all the time, once you have one, you'll wonder how you lived w/out it. They also sell adapters to use routers on the tracks so the tracks are multi-purpose- I'm up to 9.5 meters of track already, but you can piece together smaller sections. The longer tracks work excellent for breaking down sheet goods and save a LOT of back strain when compared to table saw work. The table saw is one tool I do not really enjoy using and the track saw have cut my table saw time in half.
Other track saw advantages-
Safe, perfect one-handed cuts
Splinter/tearout free cuts- as good as any tablesaw (with a decent blade)
easy portability 
Use track stops to make plunge cuts w/out kickback. Iv'e even used them to make plunge cuts for wood floor inlays.
Careful with the green tools, they can be addicting.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I really like the concept of these tools, the price is a bit of a scare. I saw the Festool saw at the London Wood Show this past weekend and was very impressed. Oh yes I want one, but not in the budget atm.


----------



## cbourdeau (Mar 4, 2009)

I received my makita yesterday, did a few test cuts and everything looks very good! It's very quiet and dust collection is pretty good. The cuts are straight and very clean. It's way better than a regular circular saw for taking down sheets.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill and Christian,

Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Christian, that is exactly what I've become used to from Makita, everything works perfectly straight out of the box.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Been doing some reading about these tools. Seems to be a war on! The EZ system is at Festool's throat and vice versa. Lots of bashing of the DeWalt saw by everyone. Makita owners seem generally happy but have a long wish list. Some other Euopean models in the race too. One of the wood mags need to do a serious comparison, or better yet a publication that doesn't make tons of revenue from these advertisers so we can get a TRUE picture.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...I agree Deb,....and have NO monetary affiliation with the manufacturer:nono:......AL


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I really like the concept of these tools, the price is a bit of a scare. I saw the Festool saw at the London Wood Show this past weekend and was very impressed. Oh yes I want one, but not in the budget atm.


I was at at not so local retail vendor a while back. Looking over the festool line was was very impessed. Everything I've read about em, everything I've heard about em says quality, craftsmanship and support. 

but deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'am. they are expensive!!!!!!:yes4:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb, i agree, but it seems lots of the mags are in the pocket of festool.

Bill,i agree with you , they are expensive. 

my thoughts on festools are, they may be great, but just look at the masterpieces produced without them.


----------



## icehugger (Oct 23, 2009)

There have been many masterpieces made without the aid of any power tool. Some still prefer to work without power. Personally, I have many Festool power tools and the only time I will buy any other brand is when Festool don't make that type of tool.
I have been disappointed too many times with previous tool purchases - Festool never disappoint. The only other tools I am happy to buy are Makita. They are built like tanks, but not very innovative. I recently bought a Makita circular saw and it is exactly the same as a Makita I used in the army 25 years ago, so I don't know what their R&D department has been doing in the mean time! I also have a Makita cordless drill, its quite good, but no where near as good as the Festool - and about the same price.


----------



## Michael Andersen (Nov 3, 2008)

I have just purchased the Festool track saw. They have a router adapter that fits only their routers. Since I already own the Dewalt 618 and the Makita 1101 I was wondering if the Dewalt DWS5031 router adapter will work with the Festool track.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the Dewalt track saw. It works great and does everything I ask of it. I also bought the T-square and router guide. The router guide works great for dadoes. There are adapters with it to attach to different routers, but it hooked up to my Dewalt 618 right outta the box.

I have not tried the Makita or Festool track saws, but the Dewalt works great for us. It works great for site built cabinetry, where you can't really set up a good cabinet saw.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Been doing some reading about these tools. Seems to be a war on! The EZ system is at Festool's throat and vice versa. Lots of bashing of the DeWalt saw by everyone. Makita owners seem generally happy but have a long wish list. Some other Euopean models in the race too. One of the wood mags need to do a serious comparison, or better yet a publication that doesn't make tons of revenue from these advertisers so we can get a TRUE picture.


Deb, 
Here's a link to a well written and very detailed comparison of two name brand track saws, DeWalt and Festool with pictures.
Hope this helps...

Dewalt DWS520SK vs Festool TS55EQ - long with pictures - Sawmill Creek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents 

What a joke 600.oo dollars for a power hand saw and some Alum.track.. 

====


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link Joe! Very informative.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents
> 
> What a joke 600.oo dollars for a power hand saw and some Alum.track..
> 
> ====


I take it you won't be buying one, eh? :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

No, not even if I had your money 

======



AxlMyk said:


> I take it you won't be buying one, eh? :laugh:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This is as close as I am ever gonna get to one of those saws 

Straight Edge Tool Guide


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Come on, BJ... Quit holding back on us... Tell us what you *really* think! 



bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents
> 
> What a joke 600.oo dollars for a power hand saw and some Alum.track..
> 
> ====


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents
> 
> What a joke 600.oo dollars for a power hand saw and some Alum.track..
> 
> ====


I paid about $625 CDN for the saw, 1 long and 1 short track. Yes, a bit higher than I would like, but worth it to me.

A decent portable table saw is near the same price, and the Dewalt track saw does a better job than them hands down. It is much more portable and quicker to use to break down sheets. The dust collection is very good on it, not so much on a portable saw.

I even used it in my shop before recently getting a cabinet saw, and I would recommend it to anyone who is space limited, but needs to break down sheets.

I built a knock-down table (ok, one of my guys built it) that is just 2-8' and 4-4' pieces of 6" wide plywood. I set this on a couple sawhorses, and it holds a whole sheet ready for cutting.

Last weekend I started working on a new cabinet for my router table. I had about 15 dadoes to cut, and it went way faster with the guide and router then if I had used a table saw. The quality of the dadoes was perfect. Using a 23/32" bit the fit was tight.

So yes, it is probably worth more then what it is made of, but in 2 months of owning it, and using it in my shop and my guys using it on a few jobs, I would say it has already paid for itself.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BearLeeAlive said:


> I paid about $625 CDN for the saw, 1 long and 1 short track. Yes, a bit higher than I would like, but worth it to me.
> 
> A decent portable table saw is near the same price, and the Dewalt track saw does a better job than them hands down. It is much more portable and quicker to use to break down sheets. The dust collection is very good on it, not so much on a portable saw.
> 
> ...



Yes, Jim, I have seen many professionals using the Festo systems.

But if your renovating a 20storey building with 2 bathrooms on each floor, you can justify the cost.

To us hobby woodworkers, a circular saw and straight edge will do the job.

We have the time to take our time....

James


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BearLeeAlive said:


> I built a knock-down table (ok, one of my guys built it) that is just 2-8' and 4-4' pieces of 6" wide plywood. I set this on a couple sawhorses, and it holds a whole sheet ready for cutting.


Pictures, plans, etc please?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, Jim, I have seen many professionals using the Festo systems.
> 
> But if your renovating a 20storey building with 2 bathrooms on each floor, you can justify the cost.
> 
> ...



+1 on James post. expensive tools are great, but many woodworkers dont have unlimited budgets and the circular saw and straightedge work great for us.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Yes, Jim, I have seen many professionals using the Festo systems.
> 
> But if your renovating a 20storey building with 2 bathrooms on each floor, you can justify the cost.
> 
> ...


Festool isn't only for professionals nor it is only for those with limited time or unlimited money. Sure they're expensive, no debating that, but use one, hold one in your hands and feel the quality and attention to detail and you'll see where the money goes.
I only own one of their tools, their least expensive finish sander along with one of their vacuums and I can tell you it is first class. The dust collection on all of their tools is amazing. Anyone that's ever used a circular saw knows what a mess they make. With the Festool you'd be hard pressed to find any sawdust after the cut.

Sure they're not for everyone but what line of tools are?
As for the "I can do the same thing with this or that...." well all I can say is try one. All of the Festool dealers near me have full demonstration areas set up where you can try, in the store, every tool in their line. You can cut, route and sand right there. How many tool companies offer that?


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> To us hobby woodworkers, a circular saw and straight edge will do the job.


Yep, I have done that 100's and 100's of times. If you have a decent table saw, I would just slightly oversize the cut and trim nice and clean on the table saw.

Sorry it I cam across wrong, I was definitely not insinuating that everyone should have one, I was just responding to bj's post to explain how I justified the cost for myself.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Pictures, plans, etc please?


I will take a couple snaps later, just doing a quick catch up now, then I have to head out to a customer meeting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

All I'm saying if you want to put out 600.oo for a saw why not get a table saw, you can get a nice one for that, most of the guys I know use a Skill worm gear power hand saw for plywood in the shop and on the job site, most nail the plywood in place and cut it off right in place or they set up some saw horses and cut the plywood to size..

Most of the Festools are very over price tools, they are stuck with the 500.oo price tag on most of them, many power hand saws come with a vac.pickup port on them but most don't use them...after all we are talking about cutting up plywood the norm ,the junk man made wood...

=========


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

No question it's a specialized tool geared towards the cabinet shop that handles a lot of sheet goods. However not all plywood is "junk man made wood". Some high grade cabinet ply costs more than a lot of hardwoods. 

Just a question bobj3, have you ever used a Festool product? If so, which one? Just wondering what you are basing your opinion on. Or is it strictly a price thing?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I use a track with a Bosch Circular Saw attached to it like these
Dakota Clamp Grip Guides with Scale (DKG36) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk Scroll down for the saw plate. You can mount a router on them,too, although the thickness of the mounting plate becomes more significant than with a saw.
It's a cheap solution and the guides can be used as clamps as well.
It works well for me, although I grant it is lightweight for professional use. I get panels cut up by my supplier on his CNC panel cutter normally, so it doesn't get heavy use.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Joe

I knew you would take a shot at me for that 

I have had the sander and the router in my hands and dropped it like a hot potato when I saw the price tag , got to be nuts to pay that much for a router or a hand sander..  I saw the power hand saw and didn't pick it up ,didn't want to have a heart attack right on the spot..  many next to me had a hand on their chest and with their mouth wide open ... big hint..


=====



jmg1017 said:


> No question it's a specialized tool geared towards the cabinet shop that handles a lot of sheet goods. However not all plywood is "junk man made wood". Some high grade cabinet ply costs more than a lot of hardwoods.
> 
> Just a question bobj3, have you ever used a Festool product? If so, which one? Just wondering what you are basing your opinion on. Or is it strictly a price thing?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If a plunge saw is what you're after then do more searching. There are many different brand names that are putting these on the market besides just Festool. 

My 2 skil-saw worm-drives will out work that high dollar Festool any day. I am with Bj on this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I do about the same as you but being on the cheap side on I made my own, that's works great..  it locks right in the track..


Router Forums
Router Forums
Router Forums
Router Forums

=====


istracpsboss said:


> I use a track with a Bosch Circular Saw attached to it like these
> Dakota Clamp Grip Guides with Scale (DKG36) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk Scroll down for the saw plate. You can mount a router on them,too, although the thickness of the mounting plate becomes more significant than with a saw.
> It's a cheap solution and the guides can be used as clamps as well.
> It works well for me, although I grant it is lightweight for professional use. I get panels cut up by my supplier on his CNC panel cutter normally, so it doesn't get heavy use.
> ...


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I Joe
> 
> I knew you would take a shot at me for that
> 
> I have had the sander and the router in my hands and dropped it like a hot potato when I saw the price tag , got to be nuts to pay that much for a router or a hand sander. I saw the power hand saw and didn't pick it up ,didn't want to have a heart attack right on the spot.


Not taking a shot at all, just wanted to know what you based your opinion on. Seems there are great many members here that put a lot of weight in what you say, and in my opinion you're doing them a disservice buy making comments and giving opinions on tools you've never used. 
Sometimes no comment at all can be more helpful than one based strictly on price.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A buddy of mine has Festools. He brought his circ saw with rails to our club meeting to cut some ply for someone. Halfway through the job I noticed the connected rails didn't form a straight line.
The rail ends weren't cut to 90º and the connection made the rails off by 1/2" at the ends. He had been using them for several years and never knew they were off. That explained problems he had with several projects.
For the money paid, you would expect those rails to be exact.

His cordless drill came with a NiCad battery pack. No NiMH batteries?

They may be well made tools (maybe), but I agree that they are WAY overpriced.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> exact.
> 
> His cordless drill came with a NiCad battery pack. No NiMH batteries?


Depends on the model. They offer both and some models come with Lithium Ion. I've never tried one, still very happy with my DeWalt 12v XRP.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You'll find that many here are just "hobbyists". It isn't a business for them. Even if it were, I'm sure that they would all agree that the pricing & quality is what "makes or breaks" a deal for a tool. I make do with what I have at the time. I'm a big Makita and Milwaukee tool fan but, the majority of my tools are craftsmen, due to price. People tend to go with what they know and whom they trust.

We all have our "preferences" when it comes to brand name tools/machinery.

I've been waiting for someone to say, they use a straight 2X4. This will work for smaller cuts but, if you're planning to use 6' + how do you intend to take in account for the crown?!?!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> I've been waiting for someone to say, they use a straight 2X4.


That's what I do. Usually a jointed 1x clamped down. Presto, a straight cut.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Pictures, plans, etc please?


Well despite the fact I am getting slammed here for making the decision to purchase a Dewalt track saw , even though the OP was asking for opinions from those who have bought one, and I never once suggested that everyone should own one :nono:, I will gladly oblige your respectful request.  

This is the cutting table set up. We used 6" strips of plywood. The next one we build we will likely use 4" strips, and have 3-8' long strips, and 6-4' cross ones so that smaller pieces can be cut or routed easier.









These 2 is are closer up shots showing the joining cuts and some sacrificial scars the table takes.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for the review and the description of the table.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Well despite the fact I am getting slammed here for making the decision to purchase a Dewalt track saw , even though the OP was asking for opinions from those who have bought one, and I never once suggested that everyone should own one, I will gladly oblige your respectful request.


Jim:

You don't get slammed here. We don't have to agree with you and we can say so, but slammed, no way. We are not all greatly learned women and men and so, on occasion, we speak perhaps more forcefully than we should but that is not meant nor to be taken as an attack on your person.



> This is the cutting table set up. We used 6" strips of plywood. The next one we build we will likely use 4" strips, and have 3-8' long strips, and 6-4' cross ones so that smaller pieces can be cut or routed easier.


thank you. Most interesting. And, thank you for noting your changes.



> These 2 is are closer up shots showing the joining cuts and some sacrificial scars the table takes.


Easily accomplished with a router. Thank you.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Jim:
> 
> You don't get slammed here. We don't have to agree with you and we can say so, but slammed, no way. We are not all greatly learned women and men and so, on occasion, we speak perhaps more forcefully than we should but that is not meant nor to be taken as an attack on your person.


Yeah, I might have worded that a bit too harsh, sorry about that. I do realize that none of the posts were meant personally and I should have responded better.

I guess putting down my choice would be worded better. There were a couple responses to my posts basically saying why on earth spend that kind of money, look what I do, it's just as good and cheaper. I too used those solutions for years and wanted something more versatile, that made nicer cuts because of the ZC gaskets, was more time efficient and collected dust better.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

kp91 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the review and the description of the table.


If you have any more questions about the Dewalt, just fire away.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I looked longingly at all the track saws at the wood shows. Even test drove the Festool saw. As someone who has only used a circular saw and a straight edge to cut sheet goods these saws seemed like a great tool. I have had the saw "wander" from the straight edge on occasion. I am not strong enough or confident enough to break down sheet goods on the table saw. I can't justify the cost of one of these tools as I don't do enough work with sheet goods, and I am not making any money with this "hobby". 
I have had mostly good luck with the circular saw, I use software to make up a cut list and allow 1/8" overage on my cuts so I can clean them up on the table saw. It's minimal waste that way. 
But I would say if money wasn't an issue, one of these saws would be a nice addition to any shop.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Deb, a little bit of a sidetrack here. What software do you use to make up a cut list?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I use a track with a Bosch Circular Saw attached to it like these
> Dakota Clamp Grip Guides with Scale (DKG36) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk Scroll down for the saw plate. You can mount a router on them,too, although the thickness of the mounting plate becomes more significant than with a saw.
> It's a cheap solution and the guides can be used as clamps as well.
> It works well for me, although I grant it is lightweight for professional use. I get panels cut up by my supplier on his CNC panel cutter normally, so it doesn't get heavy use.
> ...


Peter,

I use a similar setup.

Pity it doesn't come in 96"

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Well despite the fact I am getting slammed here for making the decision to purchase a Dewalt track saw , even though the OP was asking for opinions from those who have bought one, and I never once suggested that everyone should own one :nono:, I will gladly oblige your respectful request.
> 
> This is the cutting table set up. We used 6" strips of plywood. The next one we build we will likely use 4" strips, and have 3-8' long strips, and 6-4' cross ones so that smaller pieces can be cut or routed easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

On my to-do list...

(just happen to have a couple of sheets of 19mm ply leaning up against the house at the moment.

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a cut list add on for Google Sketch Up but I use CutList Plus. It works really well. I used it for my closet and had very little waste.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Deb, I will give that free trial a whirl.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> As someone who has only used a circular saw and a straight edge to cut sheet goods these saws seemed like a great tool. I have had the saw "wander" from the straight edge on occasion.


Hi Deb:

stop and think a minute, what does the track saw do? It ties the saw/router to a straight edge. Ok, duplicate that. You've already got all of the parts, with a little imagination and scrap, you can easily duplicate the actions.

Take your straight edge and make a cleat that goes over the top of it. The grain of the cleat should be at right angles to the grain of the straight edge. Now, take a good look at the plate of your circular saw. You'll find lots of holes. Use a few of them to attach the saw to the cleat. If there are no suitable holes, look carefully at the sole plate of your saw and you'll see it was stamped or molded. Look where you might drill two holes, one at each end of the plate, away from the motor or adjustment methods. Now, make sure you do not drill through any of the bends or ridges molded into the plate. I would think the outside leading corner and the inside trailing corner should be adequate to hold it securely. Make sure there's a little bit of play.

Now, the only tricky part...

Make sure you've got a really good blade installed! Circular saws go through hell and the blade takes most of the punishment. However, notice that track saws have a fancy cover over the blade. Make sure you have a second circular saw for the "dirty" work.

The _blade_ has to be set perfectly parallel to the sliding edge of the cleat that rubs against the straight part of your straight edge. I found that a digital micrometer, clamps and patience are the only way. Once you've found that "sweet spot" bolt your saw to the cleat in some way. If you have to attach a platform to the cleat and the saw sits on the platform, use a bit of plastic laminate or UHMW on the sole of the platform.

Now, I tried all of this and instead, made a saw specific straight edge. 

One of the reasons that I'm interested in Jim's table setup is that, like you, my arms aren't long enough nor my pockets deep enough for another solution. I found that a few 2x4s on the floor and kneeling on the panel and cutting like that is the most effective way. Jim's table looks like an attractive alternative to the shop floor (when I can find the shop floor ;-)

See Below


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Well despite the fact I am getting slammed here for making the decision to purchase a Dewalt track saw , even though the OP was asking for opinions from those who have bought one, and I never once suggested that everyone should own one :nono:, I will gladly oblige your respectful request.
> 
> This is the cutting table set up. We used 6" strips of plywood. The next one we build we will likely use 4" strips, and have 3-8' long strips, and 6-4' cross ones so that smaller pieces can be cut or routed easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I have been meaning to ask about this for awhile, as when I switch to folding plastic sawhorses I can't go ripping into the plastic any more. Should help with those huge 4x8 sheets as well.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Deb:
> 
> stop and think a minute, what does the track saw do? It ties the saw/router to a straight edge. Ok, duplicate that. You've already got all of the parts, with a little imagination and scrap, you can easily duplicate the actions.
> 
> ...


That works if the straight edge has a track. Unfortunately mine does not.

As for straight 2x4s, what's that?


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

There are inexpensive ways to accomplish just about anything and there's nothing wrong with experimenting and coming up with alternate methods. There really is no argument here as long the alternate method is not portrayed as equivalent. Is your homemade 2x4 guide as straight and as stable as a cnc machined aluminum track? Nope. Does your Skilsaw have a riving knife? Probably not. How about dust collection? Don't think so. How about soft start? Doubtful. 
If you feel that you would rather not do without those benefits then perhaps a track saw like the DeWalt or Festool is the right choice for you. 

Another thing, I fail to see how the term "hobbyist" describes someone who doesn't care about safety or quality or how it somehow implies that person lacks the resources to purchase expensive tools simply because it is not their profession. I think that is an unfair and narrow minded characterization. I have no affiliation with Festool nor do I plan to purchase their track saw now or in the future. I just happen to think their tools are innovative and extremely well made, and their customer service is second to none.
It's up to each individual to decide if that justifies the cost of one of their tools.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*addenda to posting above...*

Hi Deb:

This is not intended specifically for you but only to address the concerns you point out.

If you can't afford or don't want to afford a track saw then I propose a saw guide. I suffer a similar fate to others, wandering cuts, not long enough reach etc.

These photos are two pieces of luan (7/32" floor underlayment) glued together to form a saw guide. The top part is cut on the table saw, and as you can see, I got close but no gold star... Ah well, I'm doing wood house decorations, so no one will see it.

The second part is rough cut but at least 2" wider than the saw plate. Now, once the top part is glued and secure, take your circular saw, butt the plate up to the straight edge of the top piece and cut the bottom piece. Pay attention that you keep the saw plate tight against the straight edge and keep a close eye on any "impure" movements you might make. Note these, as I did, on the straight edge. I also found that if I used my left hand or right hand to make the cut, sometimes that made a difference too.

Repeat the operation but with the other side so you have one short guide and one wide guide. Note which saw and blade you used and any accessories or adjustments you might have had to make.

Now, to use your guide, make your marks and line the bottom edge of the saw guide up to your cut marks. Make sure that the "waste" side is not under your saw guide. Make your cut. This functions the same as the track saw. The worst you can do is cut into the waste side slightly. You can do a cut and a trim with no adverse effects. Total cost about 1/6 of a sheet of luan (or 1/4" plywood) so that's less than a buck! I can make a lot of saw guides for the cost of a festool track saw and I'm as accurate as I want to be.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an old Yugoslavian handyman magazine which is from the early 80's, and it has in it, a Festo(they added the ol later) rail saw in it.
I can't believe it took so long for them to get more popular.
I used one once and was very impressed with how easy it was to make clean straight cuts. Worked exceptionaly well with laminated particle board as well as floor boards. Took a few goes to get used to the plunging though. Seemed like a very safe way tocut panels.
Wolfcraft do a rail system that has a base to fit many types of circular saws which sells for about 50 euros.
wolfcraft - Products: FKS 115- Guide rail for circular saws (6910000)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Ron for the ideas. I did buy the straight edge guide I posted earler for $89.00 at the wood show, and it works very well. I like that it breaks down into two smaller pieces for smaller cuts and easy storage. But you can see by the picture of the extrusion that it would be possible to make a plate that fits over the guide. They don't sell one made for it which is rather silly. :blink: So maybe I'll try something like that to at least prevent the "wandering". I suffer greatly from ridiculously short appendages and I think that's mostly the blame for the wanderings.
I know the track saws have a lot more to offer then just straight cuts. But the spouse was with me at the wood show and somehow I could just not get the purse strings to open that wide regardless of all the positive arguements. :stop: But there was no hesistation when I mentioned buying the striaght edge guide for the *FOUTH* time after we looked at the track saws. The first three time the spouse suggested I build a guide like Ron suggested above. :shout:


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Deb, I have tried the straight edges like you listed, but don't really like them for saws. I have made a bunch of the ZC ones like Ron showed and much prefer them. We make them outta 1/4" MDF. What is great, like the track saw, is you set the edge previously trimmed off with your saw right on the cutoff mark. One thing they are really great for is trimming doors, and all our guys have one in their trucks.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Comparing a worm drive skill to a plunge/track saw is like comparing a Willys jeep to a Porsche. Don't get me wrong I love my Skillsaws, but a Track/plungesaw is made for fine finish work as opposed to "blow and go" framing jobs. I can only speak for the Festool models, and the near perfect DC enables me to work indoors where i would otherwise be forced to carry workpieces outdoors-down flights of stairs-etc, to a far less than perfect portable tablesaw. My plungesaws with a decent blade, deliver better quality splinter-free, straightedges than the 4,000 dollar Italian made cabinet saw I use in my shop- without having to flip/move/carry heavy sheetgoods every time I'm making a cut.
As far as aligning multiple guide rails are concerned, operator error must be considered. I own 5 different lengths from 60cm, to 300cm- when adjoining multiple short rails, one must check the correctness-(lil' piece of string works great)...
I'm not a person who enjoys moving the mountain to mohammed- my railsaws has made my life easy, and I'm a happy man for it- and my spine still works...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

That's my point, I would bet you a coke my Willys saw will do the same job as your Porsche with a 1/16" x 6 1/2 carb.tip blade on it..  one of my Willys has a DC port on it but like most I don't use it most of the time.

I see that one of the members has the DeWalt saw and tons of chips on the floor just like I do when I cut up plywwod.(see pictures above)

Most of us on the forum work out of the garage shop and don't make a buck with our tools it's a fun thing for most of us.

Joe said how can I put down a saw that I have not use, I don't need to buy a Porsche to know it's better than my Willys but we are talking about cutting plywood and not buying high end over price toys..(Porsche)

I know it's not a toy for you , you make a buck with your Porsche and that's great  I know that Festool is the name in your country but you should see what we can get in the states, it would blow your mind..

we all the walk same way but not at the same speed or the same way 

this is what I use the norm ▼ made at a very low cost ..with a VS speed control box made for the router but it works for my saw also but I don't have a shark fin on my saw but to me it's like adding mud flaps to a VW just not needed.. 
http://www.routerforums.com/184793-post34.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037M4UFE/ref=pe_73480_15313290_pe_epc_t6

====== 



laxknut said:


> Comparing a worm drive skill to a plunge/track saw is like comparing a Willys jeep to a Porsche. Don't get me wrong I love my Skillsaws, but a Track/plungesaw is made for fine finish work as opposed to "blow and go" framing jobs. I can only speak for the Festool models, and the near perfect DC enables me to work indoors where i would otherwise be forced to carry workpieces outdoors-down flights of stairs-etc, to a far less than perfect portable tablesaw. My plungesaws with a decent blade, deliver better quality splinter-free, straightedges than the 4,000 dollar Italian made cabinet saw I use in my shop- without having to flip/move/carry heavy sheetgoods every time I'm making a cut.
> As far as aligning multiple guide rails are concerned, operator error must be considered. I own 5 different lengths from 60cm, to 300cm- when adjoining multiple short rails, one must check the correctness-(lil' piece of string works great)...
> I'm not a person who enjoys moving the mountain to mohammed- my railsaws has made my life easy, and I'm a happy man for it- and my spine still works...


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Bj, that dust was from using my router with the track and router guide. The Dewalt 618 really does not do a great job on dust collecting. I need to find a much better solution to collecting dust with it when working in my garage, or my wife will kick me out. 

The track saw does a great job of collecting dust though. An unmeasured BAG would put it over 95% collected.

I must add that I was not really sold on the track saw until I had a chance to try one and see the results. I watched a subcontractor with on at one of our jobs, and was quite impressed. When he told me to give it a go, I said I would not want to screw up his work, or he would just charge me for it. His response was that there was no way I could screw it up, and he was right. I have ripped 100's and 100's of cuts with a straight edge and circ saw, and try as I did to never waver off the cut line, I very often did. With the track saw now, both side are perfectly straight. The only thing that could be improved is if the offcut side had ZC capability too.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

as a "hobbyist" i am fortunate to have a dc. it works very well and im satisfied with it. 

it like everyting else has its limitations. i see a few guys on the forum that have the jet air filtration systems, plus a dc and they talk about how great their systems are and they are so happy with them. then they show shots of their shops when working on a project, and there is sawdust all over their floors.

i also see that when people are talking about a tool as the track saws that they are trying to push or the festool brand of tools they always say the dust problem came from something else. i am glad to say that all my woodworking tools make sawdust and if i did mind a little dust, heck, i might be a doctor,lol.

i think if i had the finances to buy festool, i would have a dedicated shop that would keep the dust out of my house. but if i had an unlimited budget, i havent seen anything i would want from festool. i see lots more basic tools i need first.

i dont have the finances to buy festool, but i think anyone that wants to should. 

i think a nice tablesaw does a great job along with my circular saw and straight edge clamps


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

jmg1017 said:


> Not taking a shot at all, just wanted to know what you based your opinion on. Seems there are great many members here that put a lot of weight in what you say, and in my opinion you're doing them a disservice buy making comments and giving opinions on tools you've never used.
> Sometimes no comment at all can be more helpful than one based strictly on price.




i will agree with you a lot of members listen the BJ's advice. as members who respect and follow BJ's advice and his experience which seemingly always exceed the people criticzing him. 

as a member who listens to a group of our older , more experienced members, and i think its a joke to pay 600 bucks for the tracksaw am pleased to see my opinion is in line with BJ's opinion

i want his comments and opinion and dont think we should ever tell a member "sometimes no comment at all can be more helpful"

this is a forum and anyone is free to speak their mind. i hope we can get by our own feelings about a product and never tell a member not to speak.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Peter,
> 
> I use a similar setup.
> 
> ...


Hi James

On my 'to do' list is making a joining piece to link two of them.If I make it long enough, say a couple of feet, it should be possible to keep it straight and rigid. It will just be a piece of machined aluminium with tapped countersunk holes in it for clamping.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

levon said:


> as a member who listens to a group of our older , more experienced members, and i think its a joke to pay 600 bucks for the tracksaw am pleased to see my opinion is in line with BJ's opinion


It is comments just like this that I believe are uncalled for. To say that you could not justify the expense is a very valid standpoint, but to berate another's choice by calling it a joke is nothing but rude in my opinion. I was told in an earlier post that it was not to be taken as a personally, but was an opinion of the tool, but to say "it is a joke to pay", well being the purchaser that kinda makes me the person being laughed at. 

I have worked in the construction business my whole life (I'm a young 52 year old) and have used many different tools. There is most definitely a place for almost all tools, especially the ones that continue to sell good. Like any consumer good, if they had no merit, they would soon die out of the market. Anyone wanna buy a pet rock? 



This was the OP's original post. I believe I was responding quite proper to a specific request, thinking I was doing a good thing, and the thread gets turned into something else. I guess I should just pass off this kinda trolling, but it seems it is not in my nature.



kp91 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these types of saws? I've been using a shop built straight edge guide, but my circular saw is, well, not the best. I've seen magazine reviews on the dewalt and the festool track saws, and was wondering if anyone had any real world experience with them.
> 
> Tracksaw and Track Saw Information. Understanding Plunge Cut Saws (Also Known As Track Saws) and Guide Rails.
> 
> DeWALT 6-1/2'' TrackSaw Kit with 59" & 102" Track


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gentlemen... 

this thread is slowly beginning to degrade. Can we please tone down the rhetoric a couple notches before it gets out of hand....


thanks
bill


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim, 

this was just my opinion and wasnt meant to anyone and certainly wasnt personal..

btw, 52 is young, i wish i were back at 52 and im young compared to lots of our members.

we have had several members over the years that have bought and like the festools.
im sure they are great tools, they are out of my reach and in my opinion seem over priced. i wonder sometimes if they dont overprice to try and sell more tools.

REPEAT, this is my opinion and not meant personally to anyone.

we have lots of debates on various tools here, some love em , some hate em,
but it is just our opinions. we learn not to let our opinions on tools interfere with respect for another member.

lighten up.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

levon said:


> i will agree with you a lot of members listen the BJ's advice. as members who respect and follow BJ's advice and his experience which seemingly always exceed the people criticzing him.
> 
> as a member who listens to a group of our older , more experienced members, and i think its a joke to pay 600 bucks for the tracksaw am pleased to see my opinion is in line with BJ's opinion
> 
> ...


A lot of members do place value on what bobj3 says. All the more important that his opinions be based upon his personal experience. Any comments, positive or negative, based purely on speculation are uneducated comments and of no value to anyone. In that case silence is preferred. I stand by that premise.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> It is comments just like this that I believe are uncalled for. To say that you could not justify the expense is a very valid standpoint, but to berate another's choice by calling it a joke is nothing but rude in my opinion. I was told in an earlier post that it was not to be taken as a personally, but was an opinion of the tool, but to say "it is a joke to pay", well being the purchaser that kinda makes me the person being laughed at.
> 
> I have worked in the construction business my whole life (I'm a young 52 year old) and have used many different tools. There is most definitely a place for almost all tools, especially the ones that continue to sell good. Like any consumer good, if they had no merit, they would soon die out of the market. Anyone wanna buy a pet rock?


Hang around Jim, you're one of the few posters in this thread that have any actual experience with this tool. This makes your posts invaluable, and allows others with open minds to learn. I appreciate your input in this thread.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We all love a bargain when it comes to tools, but there are just some tools that price can't be a deciding factor. Festool isn't the only one, Sawstop is another and there are many more. You aren't paying for the tool so much as paying for the technology. When the technology belongs to one company of course the price is going to reflect that. Festool now has some competition, and buyers who are willing to spend the money on the technology will buy the tool they like best regardless of brand OR price. When the competition heats up and the prices drop, every woodworker will have some variation of the tool. But there will still be the professionals, and the perfectionists who will pay the extra dollar for the BEST technology. If we all had limitless cash we'd all do the same. 
In the mean time fellas, lets keep it fair and appreciate those that have the tools to give us the lowdown. If it's working for them up to their expectations then their money has been well spent. If you want to experience what they are talking about then try one of these tools out at your next local woodworking show, or watch for demo days at your favourite retailers. Most of the big companies put them on every now and then. 
I liked both the Festool and Dewalt saws when I tried them. I did find the Dewalt a little more comfortable, but could have been the table setup or something other then the saw itself that made me feel that. If I had been willing to buy one I would have done a LOT more test drives. I try to follow the reviews and rants on the web about these tools, because I am still optimistic that one day I MAY be able to afford one. And I really do hope the competition heats up, or newer and better technology comes along. It's good for all of us who love tools!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter,

I use a similar setup.

Pity it doesn't come in 96"

James



istracpsboss said:


> Hi James
> 
> On my 'to do' list is making a joining piece to link two of them.If I make it long enough, say a couple of feet, it should be possible to keep it straight and rigid. It will just be a piece of machined aluminium with tapped countersunk holes in it for clamping.
> 
> ...


I have a 36" and 2 x 50" models and made a sled similar to BJ3's to take the Circular saw.

I have an old Ryobi 7 1/4" saw.

At last years Working With Wood Show in Sydney, a yank had 96 inch track with t-track for sale.. I didn't want one then.....LOL

I hope he is back this year.

James


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> That's my point, I would bet you a coke my Willys saw will do the same job as your Porsche with a 1/16" x 6 1/2 carb.tip blade on it..  one of my Willys has a DC port on it but like most I don't use it most of the time.
> 
> ...


 It comes down to this- your'e saying you *can* do something you *haven't* done. It does not matter what blade you have on a standard Skillsaw, it will not make the perfect cuts of a well adjusted tracksaw. I've used both extensively over many years, I was a professional carpenter in N.California for 17 years before I moved to Scandinavia and I still have a large collection of 110v tools in storage, so I know very well what tools are available in the states and I bought (what I thought ) was the best, as in Milwaukee, Makita, PC and a little Bosch and Hitachi. 
I could accept your comments if they were based on experience, but from what you've stated, if I've read your comment correctly, they are not.
I use track/plungesaws almost daily, used mine every day this week, switching between three different blades and doing a job a regular Skillsaw could not do.
As far as the Willys/Porsche analogy goes, I'm not putting down a Willys they serve their purpose very well. If I was framing a house or gang cutting a stack of plywood to sheet a roof, my tools of choice would be a wormdrive Skillsaw a framing square and a chalkline. for cutting finish grade plywood or any other job besides rough carpentry(framing), it would be my tracksaws.
Unrelated, a demanding hobbyist could be capable of better work than professional, Iv'e worked for a number of contractors that placed quantity before quality, thats one reason why i have my own business.
In the end no one can *prove* anything here on the web.

Coke- no thanks, but i would die for a good rootbeer, oh for a Hires in a 10c bottle.
Cheers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It comes down to this, you don't need to put out 600.oo dollars to get a perfect cut ..it's true that a Porsche is better than a Jeep and I don't need to get behind the wheel to know that...

To each his own way

=======





laxknut said:


> It comes down to this- your'e saying you *can* do something you *haven't* done. It does not matter what blade you have on a standard Skillsaw, it will not make the perfect cuts of a well adjusted tracksaw. I've used both extensively over many years, I was a professional carpenter in N.California for 17 years before I moved to Scandinavia and I still have a large collection of 110v tools in storage, so I know very well what tools are available in the states and I bought (what I thought ) was the best, as in Milwaukee, Makita, PC and a little Bosch and Hitachi.
> I could accept your comments if they were based on experience, but from what you've stated, if I've read your comment correctly, they are not.
> I use track/plungesaws almost daily, used mine every day this week, switching between three different blades and doing a job a regular Skillsaw could not do.
> As far as the Willys/Porsche analogy goes, I'm not putting down a Willys they serve their purpose very well. If I was framing a house or gang cutting a stack of plywood to sheet a roof, my tools of choice would be a wormdrive Skillsaw a framing square and a chalkline. for cutting finish grade plywood or any other job besides rough carpentry(framing), it would be my tracksaws.
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If someone cuts a lot of sheet goods, then a track saw may be a great investment. I, as a hobbyist working out of 1/2 of a 2 car garage, simply don't have the room for one. A circular saw with a straightedge works fine for me. If I had the room, and need, I would certainly consider a track saw.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike, basically a tracksaw is just a refined straight edge and circ saw., and takes up no more room than one. The tracksaw is tricked out a lot more though, the straight edge does not allow lateral movement in either direction, and the saw has lots of the features discussed for the purpose of ripping down sheet goods, though it does work for solids material too. Of course, there is a bit more to it then that, but it really is a very simple tool.

It is ideally suited to a small workshop. I work in a double garage too, where I am obliged to let my wife park in bad weather. I had planned to just use the track saw only, but fell upon a deal on a new (had been stored by purchaser for 2 years) 3hp cabinet saw with 52" Beismeyer fence for $650. I still use the tracksaw for initial cuts to break a sheet down to a more manageable size. I don't have room for an outfeed table with the saw.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> It comes down to this, you don't need to put out 600.oo dollars to get a perfect cut ..it's true that a Porsche is better than a Jeep and I don't need to get behind the wheel to know that.


Yeah, but if you got behind the wheel of the Porsche at least your opinion would have value. Not true in this case.

I respectfully ask again, why would anyone make negative comments about a tool they have never used? How does this add anything of value to a thread?

In addition to the features Jim described above the Festool tracksaw also has soft start and a riving knife to name just a few safety items. If you're interested in this tool there is a wealth of information available on the web. Or pay a visit to any local Festool dealer where you can actually use the saw in the store to cut wood and see for yourself. How many manufacturers provide that?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I paid nowhere near 600 dollars for my set, more like 400 including two rails, extra blade and a carrying case for both the rails and the saw
The riving knife has a spring retraction for use during plunge cuts, and the saw zeroes to the same (pivot) point on the track during angle cuts from 0 to 45°, which makes for splinter-free rips.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

My opinion is that it is way over price for just a power hand saw like many of the Festools are.. 

It's just my opinion,,,,,,,,,I did not call the saw down just the price..

==========



jmg1017 said:


> Yeah, but if you got behind the wheel of the Porsche at least your opinion would have value. Not true in this case.
> 
> I respectfully ask again, why would anyone make negative comments about a tool they have never used? How does this add anything of value to a thread?
> 
> In addition to the features Jim described above the Festool tracksaw also has soft start and a riving knife to name just a few safety items. If you're interested in this tool there is a wealth of information available on the web. Or pay a visit to any local Festool dealer where you can actually use the saw in the store to cut wood and see for yourself. How many manufacturers provide that?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

So, what's being said is, "everyone go out and spend a sh*t load of the their money of over priced tooling"?!?! 

Track saws can be found relatively cheaper than the Festool. Am NOT saying that one is better than the other. Everyone has to realize there are many who ARE ON A TIGHT BUDGET and can't nor could ever afford such for "just a hobby". 

Perhaps it's time someone spoke with a moderator to close this thread. Starting to go the wrong way me tinks.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> It comes down to this, you don't need to put out 600.oo dollars to get a perfect cut ..it's true that a Porsche is better than a Jeep and I don't need to get behind the wheel to know that...


I've driven my fair share of ditches in a Jeep and a Samurai. You should see what a mess the Porsche makes of itself trying to drive in the ditch. Keep the Porsche. It may be fine in the US but useless "going to the cottage in Quebec."


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> If someone cuts a lot of sheet goods, then a track saw may be a great investment. I, as a hobbyist working out of 1/2 of a 2 car garage, simply don't have the room for one. A circular saw with a straightedge works fine for me. If I had the room, and need, I would certainly consider a track saw.


I have to agree Mike. I'm looking at the collapsible table one of the fellows detailed for us as a possible solution to my panel cutting problem. I just don't have the room. Any time I go to cut plywood, I'm moving outside but then I don't have room to store a huge table inside and I can't leave it outside. Even saw horses are problematic. I can use a straight edge as an effective replacement for the track saw but I have no replacement for saw horses and 2x4s to support the panel on. That table is high on the experimentation list.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess I'm the odd one out, all my sheet goods are cut on the TS. Unless I'm doing a "cut-out" then, I'm using a jig saw.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Joe:



> Yeah, but if you got behind the wheel of the Porsche at least your opinion would have value. Not true in this case.


I wouldn't know. I found the porsche no better than the Benz and I had two of them. The only one that I found exceptional was the Rolls Silver Shadow. However, when I found out how much and how long it took to change spark plugs, I declined. I loved the Volvo P1800 and almost bought it instead of the Benz. I still think I should have bought the Volvo.



> I respectfully ask again, why would anyone make negative comments about a tool they have never used? How does this add anything of value to a thread?


As long as it is about the tool, who cares. I can argue that the tool is ____ and that will encourage someone to come to the defense of the tool, just like what is happening here. By the time the dust has settled, we will have learned that the Festool is .75KW double bearinged with a riving knife and a spring fed return along with a GPS vertical adjustment calibrated with a gyro. 

The point is that the manufacturer works very hard at telling you what you want to hear, not what you need to know, and Festool is no exception. That leaves us, the users, to talk amongst ourselves and determine what the real specifications and "features" are. No one gets hurt or insulted and I'm sorry but the tool really doesn't care, neither does the manufacturer. The only bad publicity is no publicity. Too bad we don't have a Festool rep on this forum.



> In addition to the features Jim described above the Festool tracksaw also has soft start and a riving knife to name just a few safety items. If you're interested in this tool there is a wealth of information available on the web. Or pay a visit to any local Festool dealer where you can actually use the saw in the store to cut wood and see for yourself. How many manufacturers provide that?


That may work in the English speaking world but certainly not in a tiny village in back woods Quebec.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> I guess I'm the odd one out, all my sheet goods are cut on the TS. Unless I'm doing a "cut-out" then, I'm using a jig saw.


Hi Ken:

Good to hear you tuning in. I don't have enough room in my shop to use the table saw. For me to cut an 8' sheet length ways on the table saw I need 16 feet and my shop is only 20' long. In this instance the table saw is reduced to part of the work bench where I use a straight edge and circular saw. I have some 14' long pieces to cut this year. That will be some feat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I
Hi Ken

" Perhaps it's time someone spoke with a moderator to close this thread. Starting to go the wrong way me tinks."

Me thinks you are right on 


===



Hamlin said:


> So, what's being said is, "everyone go out and spend a sh*t load of the their money of over priced tooling"?!?!
> 
> Track saws can be found relatively cheaper than the Festool. Am NOT saying that one is better than the other. Everyone has to realize there are many who ARE ON A TIGHT BUDGET and can't nor could ever afford such for "just a hobby".
> 
> Perhaps it's time someone spoke with a moderator to close this thread. Starting to go the wrong way me tinks.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken, I don't think anyone suggested that everyone go out and buy one of these saws. All anyone did was to explain the merits of them as asked for by the OP.

I would strongly recommend with any woodworking purchase for a hobbyist that they do so with disposable income. There are many things in life more important than having all the best tools. I was once at a point in my life that even buying a handsaw was tough to afford. Fortunately through hard work and planning, things are not so tight anymore.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I would like to direct everyone to this sticky before they proceed with this discussion: http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/26-forum-rules-usage-read-before-you-post.html

To quote Mark from another nearly-closed thread:

Read it. Understand it.

That is all.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jim,

I'm asking that you and the other mods, consider closing this thread. It isn't going anywhere useful. One side pushes, the other pushes back in defense. There is NO right or wrong answer that is going to be given here. We've all voiced our opinions on this and it should be over.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Jim,
> 
> I'm asking that you and the other mods, consider closing this thread. It isn't going anywhere useful. One side pushes, the other pushes back in defense. There is NO right or wrong answer that is going to be given here. We've all voiced our opinions on this and it should be over.


Ken, thanks for speaking up. I value and respect your opinions and your observations. However, I respectfully request that not be the case. 

Yes, this is potentially getting coloured and Ken, I do agree, it is pushing and pulling all over the place. However, I feel that we're all learning something here. Guys that have them are coming to the defence of their decisions and the guys that don't are challenging those decisions. 

So long as the guys that spend the money aren't insulted and the guys that didn't aren't insulting, I think by the end of the day, this will be resolved well with all being well educated. I'm vehemently against spending money where education will suffice and I, for one, want to be educated and I'm sure there are many more participants and spectators in agreement with that philosophy.

Gentlemen, gentlewomen be gentlemen and gentlewomen. Speak your minds clearly but keep them focused on the tool and not the short circuit between the handle and the floor. Heaven knows, judgment for that part comes soon enough and it is the divinity that decides. Neither of us have anything to do with it so why start early?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Mike, basically a tracksaw is just a refined straight edge and circ saw., and takes up no more room than one. The tracksaw is tricked out a lot more though, the straight edge does not allow lateral movement in either direction, and the saw has lots of the features discussed for the purpose of ripping down sheet goods, though it does work for solids material too. Of course, there is a bit more to it then that, but it really is a very simple tool.
> 
> It is ideally suited to a small workshop. I work in a double garage too, where I am obliged to let my wife park in bad weather. I had planned to just use the track saw only, but fell upon a deal on a new (had been stored by purchaser for 2 years) 3hp cabinet saw with 52" Beismeyer fence for $650. I still use the tracksaw for initial cuts to break a sheet down to a more manageable size. I don't have room for an outfeed table with the saw.


Yes, I'm well aware of what they are, just don't have the need, or room for one.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Yes, I'm well aware of what they are, just don't have the need, or room for one.


BearLeeAlive-Mike: you'll have to more clearly define the uses, features, benefits and options of a track saw.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Yes, I'm well aware of what they are, just don't have the need, or room for one.


That's a fair assessment. I don't "need" one either but I'm willing to learn, just not necessarily buy ;-)


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not going to knock anyone for spending the money on one. If you have it, and choose to spend your money in that manner...more power to you. I know for myself, I could never justify it. Too many other toys that the same money could go toward.

I'll have to make do with saw guides.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

As Jim asked in his previous post in this thread and I also ask that you go and please read this sticky especially section III. 

http://www.routerforums.com/routerf.../13090-global-community-rules-guidelines.html

Nuff said.


----------

